# 190 Invitation Mechanical Engineer from NSW



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

To all applicant with Mechanical Engineer,
Is anyone of you came accross/ heard someone received invitation from NSW? I did not able to see it in immitracker. Seems like not everyone is using immitracker.

regards,


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Mechanical engineer, 70 plus 5 for nsw doe 7march18

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> Mechanical engineer, 70 plus 5 for nsw doe 7march18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


what is the meaning of DOE? date of ....?
You launched EOI with NSW on 7 march 18 or u received invitation from NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLO said:


> what is the meaning of DOE? date of ....?
> You launched EOI with NSW on 7 march 18 or u received invitation from NSW?


DOE ...Date of effect

It’s relevant for 189 not for 190

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> DOE ...Date of effect
> 
> It’s relevant for 189 not for 190
> 
> Cheers


Really? Doe not matters for 190 My bad.. and is nsw open again? I read somwhere they were to start inviting from this friday

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> Really? Doe not matters for 190 My bad.. and is nsw open again? I read somwhere they were to start inviting from this friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes
They have stared issuing invites

Kiwifruit got his invite a few days back

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, as 233512 is cleared upto augst, which means no 75 pointer will be applying for190 nsw as they will get invite in next round for 189.

Does this means we 7o pointers can expect nsw invite anytime soon.. are they inviting people,as 233512 is in priority list...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> They have stared issuing invites
> 
> Kiwifruit got his invite a few days back
> ...


my azseo code is 233512, mech engg. Applied for 189 on 9 december 2016 with 60 points, then updated it (all through agent who is very ignorant and careless and have taken big amount of money already) with 70 points on 7 march 18. But as i realised through this fourm that its going to expire on 9 december 18, i asked him to create another one in august... so is it that both my eoi will remain in system and when my older one get expire my doe will change to august.. or they will take my latest eoi in consideration now...
Please help me out of it!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> To all applicant with Mechanical Engineer,
> Is anyone of you came accross/ heard someone received invitation from NSW? I did not able to see it in immitracker. Seems like not everyone is using immitracker.
> 
> regards,


Hi slo.. any updates on 190 invites? Other occupations are geting pre invutes , invites even in august with 70 points.. 
I dont know whats going on with 233512
Vant find much mech engg here

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hi slo.. any updates on 190 invites? Other occupations are geting pre invutes , invites even in august with 70 points..
> I dont know whats going on with 233512
> Vant find much mech engg here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I did not hear any mechanical engineer got invitation from NSW from July onwards. I am not so sure about Victoria as well. But, Victoria issued about 400 plus 190 visa during month of July-2018.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> I did not hear any mechanical engineer got invitation from NSW from July onwards. I am not so sure about Victoria as well. But, Victoria issued about 400 plus 190 visa during month of July-2018.


Before july i xan see only one on immitraker with 80 points for nsw. is that u reffering or u know other ? Have they invited any 75 pointer?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> Before july i xan see only one on immitraker with 80 points for nsw. is that u reffering or u know other ? Have they invited any 75 pointer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes, you are correct. So far, I do not see any Mechanical Engineer got invitation from both NSW and Victoria 190 from July-2018 onward. 
There was something strange, the 11-Aug official invitation for Victoria shown as 440 slots for 190 invitation where as only 4 slots for NSW.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> Yes, you are correct. So far, I do not see any Mechanical Engineer got invitation from both NSW and Victoria 190 from July-2018 onward.
> There was something strange, the 11-Aug official invitation for Victoria shown as 440 slots for 190 invitation where as only 4 slots for NSW.


I have only appmied for nsw , so i am not aware about victoria. 
Can you please send me the link stating this 4 slot of nsw..cant understsnd what it means.

Also, most all the 75 pointers have goy invite for 189 and remaing will get in next round pluse 70 pointers upto january first week. Its just the matter of time if nsw/vic start inviting people in september. They will take up 70+5 pointers between jauary and september.
I am one of them. So desperately waiting for nsw to start inviti v 233512!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey bro, do you know how to contact them, to know when was last 233512 invuted to nsw? As in other thread i read they have jot invuted any from last year.. that means waitung for 19p nsw will be waste of time this year too as already uts september..
Have you any idea about it? Or may be iscah have any update on this

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> I have only appmied for nsw , so i am not aware about victoria.
> Can you please send me the link stating this 4 slot of nsw..cant understsnd what it means.
> 
> Also, most all the 75 pointers have goy invite for 189 and remaing will get in next round pluse 70 pointers upto january first week. Its just the matter of time if nsw/vic start inviting people in september. They will take up 70+5 pointers between jauary and september.
> ...


For Victoria, you do not need to apply them directly from 2-Jul onward. If you wish to apply, just created an 190 EOI and select Victoria as prefer state. If they wish to invite you, they will contact to you via mail. Detail is written in their website as below:
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hey bro, do you know how to contact them, to know when was last 233512 invuted to nsw? As in other thread i read they have jot invuted any from last year.. that means waitung for 19p nsw will be waste of time this year too as already uts september..
> Have you any idea about it? Or may be iscah have any update on this
> 
> 233512
> ...


So far I did not see much invitation for 233512 from NSW. You are correct, seems like NSW does not want to give invitation to 233512 Mech Engr. You have a better chance to get 189 invitation since your EOI DOE is 7 March 18. According to Iscah estimation, you may get 189 invitation around 11-Nov-2018. Refer their estimation as below link:
New Predictions on when you may receive your 189 invitation - Iscah


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> For Victoria, you do not need to apply them directly from 2-Jul onward. If you wish to apply, just created an 190 EOI and select Victoria as prefer state. If they wish to invite you, they will contact to you via mail. Detail is written in their website as below:
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Thanks for the info bro, but i guess i am not eligible to apply for vic as i dont have 5 years experience. Thats why i have only option for nsw with 3 years of experience.

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> So far I did not see much invitation for 233512 from NSW. You are correct, seems like NSW does not want to give invitation to 233512 Mech Engr. You have a better chance to get 189 invitation since your EOI DOE is 7 March 18. According to Iscah estimation, you may get 189 invitation around 11-Nov-2018. Refer their estimation as below link:
> New Predictions on when you may receive your 189 invitation - Iscah


I hope that i get it on 11 nov round as my eoi is expiring on 9 decmber .. thats why i am so much concerned about 190 as i think that i might lose the 189 because of eoi..

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> Thanks for the info bro, but i guess i am not eligible to apply for vic as i dont have 5 years experience. Thats why i have only option for nsw with 3 years of experience.
> 
> 233512
> 7 march 18
> 70 points


I see, dont worry bro. You have the chance for 189 invitation. Definitely you will get 189 invitation before Dec-2018. It is even better. Just wait and see. Cheers !


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> I hope that i get it on 11 nov round as my eoi is expiring on 9 decmber .. thats why i am so much concerned about 190 as i think that i might lose the 189 because of eoi..
> 
> 233512
> 7 march 18
> 70 points


I see. Wish you to get before it. Meanwhile, please try to increase the point if you can, for example sitting for CCL exam? PTE, IELTS score?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys, NSW or VIC for that matter have been sending invites to offshore applicants with 20 points in English and 75 or above points overall without SS for pro-rata for a while now. So don't pin your hopes on NSW SS for 233512 with 10 points in English. Even if they start inviting 70 pointers later in the year, I think they'll only touch those with 20 points in English.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys, NSW or VIC for that matter have been sending invites to offshore applicants with 20 points in English and 75 or above points overall without SS for pro-rata for a while now. So don't pin your hopes on NSW SS for 233512 with 10 points in English. Even if they start inviting 70 pointers later in the year, I think they'll only touch those with 20 points in English.


Thanks for enlightening mate. Hope that your above information is not fully followed by NSW and Victoria. I am not so sure about, NSW. What I know is that Victoria is more on looking for experience and job opportunity perspective rather then 20 points English. My colleague received invitation this year Apr from Victoria (he only had 65 pts without SS, he had 10 points English). This is just for your information and to enlighten you about criteria of Victoria. Cheers!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

SLO said:


> Thanks for enlightening mate. Hope that your above information is not fully followed by NSW and Victoria. I am not so sure about, NSW. What I know is that Victoria is more on looking for experience and job opportunity perspective rather then 20 points English. My colleague received invitation this year Apr from Victoria (he only had 65 pts without SS, he had 10 points English). This is just for your information and to enlighten you about criteria of Victoria. Cheers!


That's before July when VIC had separate application system for 233512. Now it has been moved to Skill Select and most probably the criteria they used to follow for ICT through skill select last year is being applied to other Engg, codes too now. 
This is because in Skill Select there is no way to highlight one's application except English and Experience. States have no idea about one's abilities. Previous application process had proper procedure and selection process with CV and other checks installed. Now with Skillselect VIC doesn't have that choice, they'll invite based on English and Experience points only IMO. If you have applied before July through their system then you might have a chance. 

EDIT: And I now see that you have applied in May. Then OK, no worries. Cheers!!

However, this is only my understanding and others may arrive at a different conclusion.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys, NSW or VIC for that matter have been sending invites to offshore applicants with 20 points in English and 75 or above points overall without SS for pro-rata for a while now. So don't pin your hopes on NSW SS for 233512 with 10 points in English. Even if they start inviting 70 pointers later in the year, I think they'll only touch those with 20 points in English.


Mate, i have 20 points for english, 70 without ss.. so i guess if they start inviting my job code i have a good chance i guess, as all the 75 pointers for my occupation are taken in 189..

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> I see. Wish you to get before it. Meanwhile, please try to increase the point if you can, for example sitting for CCL exam? PTE, IELTS score?


I have already gained max points , and only way is ccl test but my agent says that i will not be able to get a visitor visa to gi e that exam as i do not have enough evidence to prove that i have strong connections tp my country to return back...so cant take that risk..

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,

Thanks god, I received my 189 invitation last night.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks god, I received my 189 invitation last night.


Thats a great news brother! finally you got your grant too!!! congratulations and all.the best for your future!!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> That's before July when VIC had separate application system for 233512. Now it has been moved to Skill Select and most probably the criteria they used to follow for ICT through skill select last year is being applied to other Engg, codes too now.
> This is because in Skill Select there is no way to highlight one's application except English and Experience. States have no idea about one's abilities. Previous application process had proper procedure and selection process with CV and other checks installed. Now with Skillselect VIC doesn't have that choice, they'll invite based on English and Experience points only IMO. If you have applied before July through their system then you might have a chance.
> 
> EDIT: And I now see that you have applied in May. Then OK, no worries. Cheers!!
> ...


'States have no idea about one's abilities. ' you said. But I doubt about it. Although there were people with more than 75 in the system, I got state invitation with 70+5 today. That makes me think that they can see resumes. They give priority to people with certain skills. After all, ACS has my resume and my EOI has the ACS assessmment ID.


----------

